

Ask HN: What are some cool/nerdy gadgets to buy? - 147

I&#x27;m looking for something neat to play&#x2F;tinker with. I already have a Raspberry Pi, not looking to buy an Arduino. I&#x27;ve looked at the Nvidia Shield (too small game library), Oculus Rift (waiting on consumer version), Leap Motion (not enough apps) and MYO (not out yet).<p>Any recommendations for gadgets among those lines?
======
zw123456
LOL, i have that feeling sometimes, you want a whole new realm to conquer,
well listen grasshopper, you need to look to the world of
FPGA,[http://www.terasic.com.tw/cgi-
bin/page/archive.pl?No=593](http://www.terasic.com.tw/cgi-
bin/page/archive.pl?No=593) that will keep you busy! but if that does not do
it for you, then try these guys
[https://www.sparkfun.com/](https://www.sparkfun.com/) they always have
something going on. Hardware is the new software.

------
taproot
Never have I heard a geek complain about lack of support, userbase or more
recently apps.

Lack of apps is especially curious, why don't you take that as the rare
opportunity it is and build some apps that you implied you find a need for
yourself.

Or better yet just save your money and get yourself a ps4, just stop telling
your friends you're a hacker ok?

